# end of the world



## ilocas2

Hello all, how do you say "end of the world" in your language?
Thanks in advance.

Czech: *konec světa* (end of world)

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## apmoy70

Hi ilocas2, 

In Greek:

«Το τέλος του κόσμου»
[to 'telos tu 'kozmu]
lit. "the end of the world"
or,
«Η συντέλεια του κόσμου»
[i sin'deli.a tu 'kozmu]
lit. "the doomsday of the world"
or, 
(within religious context)
«Τα έσχατα»
[ta 'esxata]
lit. "the latest (years)"

For the definition of «τέλος» check here
For the definition of «κόσμος» check here
Fem. noun «συντέλεια» [sin'deli.a] is a Hellenistic noun deriving from the Classical verb «συντελέω/συντελῶ» sŭntĕ'lĕō [uncontracted]/sŭntĕ'lō [contracted] --> _to make an end of, destroy_ and after Christian influence came to describe doomsday:
«τὸ σημεῖο τῆς σῆς παρουσίας καὶ συντελείας τοῦ αἰῶνος» (Matthew 24:3)
"the sign of Your coming, and of the end of the age" (NKJV)
«Έσχατος, -τη, -το» ['esxatos 'esxati 'esxato] (masc. fem. neut.) is a  Classical adj. «ἔσχατος, ἐσχάτη, ἔσχατον» 'ĕsxatŏs (masc.), ĕs'xatē  (fem.), 'ĕsxatŏn (neut.) --> _the farthest, uttermost, extreme_, in this context, _the latest_ (PIE base *eǵʰs/*h₁eǵʰs, _out, out of_ > *eǵʰs-qo-)


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew:
סוף העולם sof ha'olám: End of the world
אחרית הימים aḥarít hayamím: End of the days


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*"la fin du monde"* _(the end of the world)_


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian is similar to Czech: *конец света */koniets svieta/ - end of the world ("world" is in genitive).

*Cвет* means both "light" and "world" in Russian.


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish: *Dünyanın sonu

*Dünya (world) - Dünyanın (genitive)
Son (end) - Sonu (possessed)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) Sa Dulo ng Daigdig.  (Last part of the planet)      2.) Katapusan nitong Daigdig. (end of this world)      3.)Mga Huling Araw. (The last days)


----------



## Roy776

German: *Das Ende der Welt* (The world's end, world in genitive)
Polish is similar to Czech. *Koniec świata* (World's end, again, world in genitive)


----------



## ancalimon

In old Turkic (means the same thing Turkish) :  Uluğ Kün :  The great day - The holy day.

It's a belief in old Turkic religion. The surprising thing is that everybody wanted this day to come soon.


----------



## AutumnOwl

ilocas2 said:


> Hello all, how do you say "end of the world" in your language?


*Swedish:*
_Jordens undergång_ (the destruction of the earth) - the end of the world, this is perhaps the most common expression
_Slutet på jorden_ - the end of the earth - a "word-for-word" translation 
_Jordens slut_ - the earth's end 

_Världens undergång_ - the destruction of the world
_Slutet på världen_ - the end of the world
_Världens slut_ - the world's end

_Världens ände_ - the world's end/land's end/finisterre  - an expression used when speaking about "the last place on earth"; as  people once believed that the world somewhere ended in an empty space

_Tidens slut_ - end of time (end of days)
_Tidens ände_ - end of time/end of days


----------



## aruniyan

_End of world_ in Tamil.

ulahatthin mudivu (world's end)
ulahatthin alivu (world's destruction)

*ulahu*=world
*mudivu*=close,end
*alivu*=lost/erased/destroyed


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: *világvége *[világ world; vége end]


----------



## hui

*Finnish:* _maailmanloppu_
- _maailman_ = world's
- _loppu_ = end


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:
Konec sveta

Croatian: 
Kraj svijeta


----------



## AquisM

Chinese: 世界末日 (Mandarin: shijie mori/Cantonese: sai gai mut yat - lit. last day of the world)


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian is similar to Czech: *кінець світу /kіnets' svitu/ - end of the world.
*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *(o) fim do mundo*, *(the) end of the world*.


----------



## OneStroke

How do you say 'end of the world' in your language?

Chinese: 世界末日 shìjiè mòrì (world end day)


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:
סוף העולם  [sof ha-olam]


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch : *(het) einde van de wereld*.


----------



## ancalimon

Are there any other cultures apart from Turkic culture in which the end of the world is pictured as a good thing?

People usually think that when world ends, something good will come out of it.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

mataripis said:


> Tagalog:1.) Sa Dulo ng Daigdig. (Last part of the planet) 2.) Katapusan nitong Daigdig. (end of this world) 3.)Mga Huling Araw. (The last days)



In Filipino* End of the world *can also be translated as *katapusan ng mundo*


----------



## Grefsen

AutumnOwl said:


> *Swedish:*
> *Jordens undergång* (the destruction of the earth) - the end of the world, this is perhaps the most common expression
> _Slutet på jorden_ - the end of the earth - a "word-for-word" translation
> _Jordens slut_ - the earth's end
> 
> _Världens undergång_ - the destruction of the world
> _Slutet på världen_ - the end of the world
> _Världens slut_ - the world's end
> 
> *Världens ände* - the world's end/land's end/finisterre  - an expression used when speaking about "the last place on earth"; as  people once believed that the world somewhere ended in an empty space
> 
> _Tidens slut_ - end of time (end of days)
> _Tidens ände_ - end of time/end of days


*Norwegian:
*
"jordens undergang" (the Earth's destruction)

"slutten av verden" (the end of the world)

"verdens ende" (the world's end)


----------

